# My trip to heaven



## minicoop1985 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yesterday, I took that mental health day. Of course, I pulled out my phone and decided to figure out where the local camera shop was... Turns out I wasn't disappointed. Lloyd's Photo in Manitowoc, WI, has a camera museum attached. And it was glorious. I figured I should share the experience here. Enjoy!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow,Very Cool.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 13, 2014)

Noice.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 13, 2014)

Ahem.  Forget something there pal?  I dunno about anybody else, but I have yet to see a "My internet chum took a trip to heaven and all I got was this crummy t-shirt" t-shirt.

lol


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 13, 2014)

Neat stuff! At the shop I work at we have a ton of old cameras displayed.....if get a chance I'll get some pics.


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ahem.  Forget something there pal?  I dunno about anybody else, but I have yet to see a "My internet chum took a trip to heaven and all I got was this crummy t-shirt" t-shirt.
> 
> lol



Naturally I thought it was something else.  :blushing:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 13, 2014)

Designer said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem.  Forget something there pal?  I dunno about anybody else, but I have yet to see a "My internet chum took a trip to heaven and all I got was this crummy t-shirt" t-shirt.
> ...



I have a feeling I know. I don't want to, but I think i know.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 13, 2014)

If I went there they might never get me out of the place. 

I went to a camera display too over the weekend, at an art museum at a university where they have a Leica collection and some of that was on display - I said, this ain't the camera swap! lol I've never seen vintage cameras so shiny and pristine in my life, stunning and museum worthy but yet, kind of a shame to think they're just sitting and not being used. Also had some photos on exhibit that were wonderful to see originals in person - Stieglitz, Berenice Abbott, Muybridge, etc. 

Okay now I'm going to go google Lloyd's of Wisconsin...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 13, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Well I guess I'm still just a little snippy to find out the guy who owns the place doesn't actually own the place and we're still not getting any new robes.. lol


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## limr (Jul 13, 2014)




----------

